# FAC - Dec '08



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

This is the last month of 2008 and I am just stunned  Where has this year gone? 

This is our monthly Fiber Arts Chat (FAC). Here is where we connect with each other and talk about things in our liveds as well as our fiber doings. If you are a newby or a lurker this is a really good place and time for you to make an introduction. If you need help with something, no matter how silly you may think it is, we are here for you. Don't be shy!

I have thought about Christmas but not really done much about it fiberwise. Both of my kids were home for Thanksgiving and we had a nice time. Sadly, I had to work all weekend so I only got a few hours in the evening with the kids. They have talked about coming back for Christmas. I told them if they did I would even put up a tree, which I haven't done in years.

I have a date tomorrow :rock: IT has been about a year and a half since I have "seen" anyone. We went out last Tuesday, out first date, he helped me round up some free laying hens I got from Freecycle. He is cooking dinner tomorrow. I'll let you know how it goes.

I got no spinning done during the weekend. Therefore, I didn't get the Cobblestone finished. I'm off to watch a movie and to spin up some more yarn so I can get it finished.


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Checking in. 

Shipped DH off to Minneapolis for the week and it snowed here all day. Thank goodness, the ground is warm and the snow wasn't intense or I'd be up a paddle, stuck here at home.  

March, when DH turned 30, his dad told him that the second 30 years went by faster than the first 30. Boy, did he ever have that right! These days time just seems to fly by!


----------



## tryskal (Jun 7, 2008)

Well, I am home sick tonight. Must have gotten it from my son. He had a horrible case of tonsilitis and ended up in the hospital for one night. The doctors were amazed that both of his tonsils were swollen. Ok - this is gross but I have to share. They were so big that they touched in the middle and touched the sides of his throat. I know he's 20 (21 on 2/14) and can take care of himself. But he's my one and only. He tried to put up a brave front and act like he didn't need me. He was glad that I stayed with him at the hospital. While he slept and got the medicine and fluids into him I tried to crochet a turkey. It wasn't until the next day that I realized that I was reading the pattern wrong. I frogged it completely, started over and finished it in time for Thanksgiving dinner. I'll try to find the link and post it.


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi, Tryskal. My DH was 58 in October and still has his tonsils and they cause him trouble every year. I can empathize because I've seen DH's swollen as you described. Hope son and mom are soon fit as fiddles. 

We've had constant snow since 9 Saturday night. Thank goodness the ground is still warm and it hasn't been one with big flakes or we'd be knee deep by now. We had a real blizzard the night of 30 Nov/1 Dec '06 that left us with about 15" of snow. I know some of you northern ladies might not think of that as much but it shut central Missouri down for a couple of days. Fortunately, that fell on a Friday morning so the kids didn't miss much school from it. 

Have I mentioned that snow is a four-letter word to me? I like a little if it goes away quickly but I couldn't handle snow on the ground from October to April like March has it.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Happy December 1st! We are celebrating the advent of the silly season by staying home. There is almost no shopping to be done for Christmas, and we are avoiding it like the plague. I've been working steadily for the last 3 months to replace the stored gifts that were stolen. I'm almost there. I have handles to attach and linings and zippers to sew. Now I need to make 5 pair of mens slippers in the next 3 weeks. I also have a hat that just won't cooperate with me at all, so I'm going to frog it all and start again. This is about the millionth time I have started this hat over!! I have 3 hat and scarf sets to make for the grandsons, and then I am DONE! Thank goodness for the Hallmark channel-I can get a set done in 3 movies!...........ROFL!!

I'm still reeling from the latest round of thefts in our trailer home. It just boggles the mind how someone can break a window, stick a pry bar in and pry up a padlock and hasp, steal 4 large storage totes of Christmas ornaments AND A TREE and nobody saw a thing!!!!! All my grandma's handbeaded ornaments are gone. All the ornaments Mark and I have collected for 20 years are gone. All the ornaments for my oldest son(lost to adoption) are gone. I can handle and get over all of it except the ones my grandma made. My sons saw me cry like a baby over that and were ready to start knocking on doors and banging heads over there. 

I don't understand it. We pay our rent. Our place is locked up tight, even boarded over some of the windows on the inside to keep people out. We still have tons of stuff in there-we own the place, so using it for storage did not seem a ridiculous idea at the time. There are neighbors on all 4 sides-the one behind is a COP!! How can nobody see anything?

Oh, well. Lesson #427-never trust a padlock when a person is determined to steal from you. I should have left my dog over there, but I was afraid she would freeze to death! 

I'm handling it better than I thought I would, though. Mark went out and replaced our tree, and we hung up all the tiny little stockings that the thieves left behind, all over the tree. We're going to make decorations with the grand-kids and string popcorn. We're going to start new traditions and work from there. It's not as if we lost a person. We just lost stuff. And I'm the one who is always saying that it's just stuff and you can always replace stuff. After all, they can't steal my memories, right? (although I'm dying to know why they stole my daughters FILLED IN family tree chart and left the kit it came in!............rofl!!)


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Ninn, I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. I agree that it wasn't a person but it was a connection to someone whom you loved and thereby, very difficult. I have a bumper sticker on my refrigerator that says a lot about my personality "The more I know people, the better I like my pets." 

My dear grandfather gave me a $10 bill a few months before he died and I kept it in a special place in my wallet. One day my purse was stolen from my desk at school and neither it nor the contents was recovered. When my grandmother heard about it, she took another $10 bill and wrote on it "With love, Papa." That one is in the safe deposit box. 

Thank goodness for our Great Pyrenees dogs! We have had burglaries all around us--so far, so good. The deputy sheriff who interviewed me after the one across the road from our house (absentee owners from St. Louis) looked at those dogs and assured me I didn't have anything to worry about from the common criminal. 

I hope your family has a good Christmas despite the low-lifes.


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Ninn, I'm very sorry you lost your holiday things. Particularly the heirlooms.

If you're making new ones with the grandkids, something my kids liked was making ribbon chains. Do it just like paper chains, with a three or four inch length curved into a circle, but use the pretty-but-inexpensive Christmas ribbons that are out there. My kids made new ones every year until we were overflowing with them. We stored them in totes and big popcorn tins and saved them year to year. Still have them, and the kids are grown. They enjoyed seeing what new ribbons were out each year...and it's something little hands can do easily enough. Use staples, not tape, for long term use!

And of course, there's cinnamon ornaments. And I used to take big holiday cookie cutters as patterns, cut two sides of muslin, sew, turn, stuff and close...and then the kids painted them as if they were decorating cookies. Still have those, too. And then there's paper mache, and felting....

...and I'm sure you already know all this! I do miss having the kids to do these things with. It was the only part of the holiday I ever enjoyed, and now it's gone.


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

Ninn, so sorry. We had some thefts here a year ago and I had a dog poisoned. Takes awhile to get over being suspicious of everyone. Fortunately the thief -- a neighbor -- got locked up for something else or someone would have been hurt.

Oooh, Meg your cinnamon ornaments remind me of the ones I made with my baby 15 years ago. We made a dough out of mostly cinnamon and cut out and decorated ornaments ... unpacked the Christmas stuff over the weekend and those little things still smell good!

We got 2 new puppies (adorable big mutts) this weekend. They remind me of Meg's Murphy, walking around with my hand in his mouth. No strangers would get away with anything on his watch! I counted and recounted my fingers all the way home.

Thanks to Meg, I'm still spinning up a storm and have 3 happy spoiled angora bunnies.

Happy holidays to all.

Ann


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi! I'm glad to see more people posting in here

It has been very foggy--well, technically it's being in the middle of a cloud since I'm up on a ridge. The cloud fog is absolutely beautiful in the woods. Very Catherine on the misty moors. Except my moors are full of trees.

I've been working on some new patterns to sell on Ravelry. One is a bag that uses mitered squares, and a Noro-type yarn(long striping, I used Plymouth Boku). A hat and scarf set with the Boku, and an embroidered fair isle Scandinavian/Russian feeling mitten and hat set. I also started a new granny square blanket--we're super super tight with money, hubby is really stressed out and the mindless granny squares help me deal with his stress. Last week we had to use the grocery money to buy parts to fix the truck(the truck is 4wd so we need it to get off the mountain to get to work in the snow). He fixed it himself though, saved a TON of money. Heh, I also ran out of laundry soap, but HAD to do laundry--and remembered I can grate bar soap, so I raided my y2k stash of ivory. And actually that soap did a great job!!! I may keep using it Thank God for a pantry of stuff, it sure works when you get down to your grocery money being the slush fund!

Ahem, uh, I'm STARVING for chocolate tho!!!


----------



## littlekari (Jul 10, 2008)

ninn sorry to hear about the break in! It snowed yesterday and I noticed tire tracks that tore up our driveway so spent the morning walking around looking for more tracks and foot prints that don't belong--nothing. People frustrate me so badly! My mom had her garage broke into and they took a fish finder but not the trolling motor for a boat that was right beside it???

I am still working on a knit vest for my son. It is taking forever but I don't have a lot of time to work on it--remodelling a house. I was asked to join a knitting group which was exciting since it will give me a reason to leave the house once and a while! I need to get a poncho made and towels yet since Christmas is going to be here before we know it.


----------



## Annie in MN (Oct 15, 2002)

Thought I'd check in here, I've been reading along but not posting much. I tried to knit a lacey stole, but gave up. I can't do lace. The yarn is a handspun gray alpaca/merino/silk/angora blend. I'm weaving it on an 18 inch tri-loom instead. I'll weave several and then stitch them together to form the stole. I hope my friend likes it. I'm also working on socks. You can never have too many socks! 

Mom is the same, which for AD means she is doing great!


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

PollySC said:


> We got 2 new puppies (adorable big mutts) this weekend. They remind me of Meg's Murphy, walking around with my hand in his mouth. No strangers would get away with anything on his watch! I counted and recounted my fingers all the way home. Ann


We're getting a baby brother for Murphy! He was born the day before Thanksgiving, and we'll bring him home late January. He's a full brother, from his mom's second and last litter. This time we've chosen an apricot. I need to come up with a registration name having something to do with the harvest moon...any ideas? (After Lady Copper Featherbutt, I'm not sure why I'm asking naming help from this crazy lot, but here I am anyway!) 

And I'm looking into adding a few mini satins to the rabbit barn. Not fiber critters, but less labor, and I do have people calling me frequently in search of pets. I try to discourage the average person from getting pet angoras, but these would fill that pet niche very nicely. Better temperament than the Netherland dwarfs too, which is important to me. 

Hmmm...none of that is fiber related, is it? 
Let's see....I gave up working on my tapestry, as people kept buying the yarns and dyed wools I had done for it. I have trouble saying no. But, I'm using the warp to make an abstract vest, so it will eat leftovers and have nothing it 'needs' taken from it. I can get the back in a plain rectangle and one shaped front from the warp now on the loom, and will need to re-warp for the other front piece, but that's do-able. And I get to break the rule about direction of warp to do this. The back will hang one way, and the front pieces the other. Since it's not going on the wall, but on me only occasionally, there shouldn't be the standard problem of it sagging over time if it's hung the wrong way. And I should get interesting textures that way. I got several inches done yesterday. When I get a good bit done, I'll take new photos.

there...that was fibery!
Happy December!
Meg


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Great to see some new names and of course it is always wonderful to see our old friend. Annie I am very happy to hear that your mom is doing so well and it sounds like you are continuing to do all your wonderful fibery things. I'm always amazed at how much you are able to get done. 

Annie, I'm also thrilled to hear I am NOT alone with the Lace thing. I was really beginng to think I was the ONLY person in the whole of the fibering world who couldn't do lace. Now I haven't tried in years and I am hoping that maybe now that I no longer have the distraction of my children as a constant I might be able to strat small with a simple eyelet. Maybe finish a pair of "lace" socks I started for my sister, oh maybe 10 years ago. I made it through one sock and halfway through the second one. Then I put it down to do something and wasn't able to get back to it for a few days and well....... I couldn't for the life of me figure out where I left off in the pattern so I ripped it all out and started again. Same story as before I put it down for something and forgot where I left off, Arrrgggggg. So after a few more tried I threw the whole mess into a bag and put it away. LOL, I even had an instructor in a lace workshop tell me that maybe it just wasn't meant to be, sighhhhhhh............

Meg, you are a brave woman to ask for name suggestions. Here is the first thing that came to my head Sir Apricot Fuzzy Cheeks of Harvest Moon. I'm more than sure you'll have many more to choose from.

I finally found some time these last few days off to spin up some of the Romney so I can finish the sweater for my son.


----------



## Susan n' Emily in TN (May 10, 2002)

I am finally knitting up some of my handspun mystery yarn into a scarf, to go with a pair of gloves I am knitting for daughter for Christmas. I hope to start a cardigan for my husband from handspun shetland. I already did my swatch for gauge, I hope this one fits Him and not his friend who is 3 sized bigger!!! (Looks good on the friend) Also, I am slowly working my way thru the 7 fleeces I have somehow acquired over the last few months. I got a pair of combs here from OceanRose, and that has been a huge help since I don't have a picker. I hope to get them all clean and processed into batts or roving and sell on ebay. We will see if that happens or not. I learn something every time when I sell something online. I thought I might show the clean wool in the cloud, and offer to process into batts or roving, whatever the preference of the buyer is. What do you think about that? Also, I had seen a couple of years ago the going rate for roving at 8.00 an ounce, is that still a good rate? Susan


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

I always liked the name Colin. But the coolest name I know of is THERON. It was too weird for my hub's tastes, but doesn't it sound manly and of the earth? 

Have fun naming the new babe!


----------



## tryskal (Jun 7, 2008)

Meg - I'm not very good at the naming thing. My "baby" is named Shaggy because his hair sticks out everwhere and he always looks like he needs a brushing (even after he is brushed). Now, as I understand it, official names and house names are different. Right? What about his house name being Mooney? What can be done with that?

MOgal - thank you for the empathy. He is better now. At the hospital he weighed 160 lbs. In a week he gained 11 lbs. 171 actually looks better on his 6 foot frame.


Let's see.........

I'm working on a shawl for my Mother for Christmas. This thing is going to be huge and warm! She'll love it. She stays cold all the time. More great news! She is going to give me her serger. Now I just have to learn how to use it. It will be great to have it. I have a lot of sewing to do for Christmas and I was dreading doing it all by hand.

I still need to make my father a pair of socks. I have the orange yarn. They have to be orange. He's a huge Tenn. fan.


----------



## Susan n' Emily in TN (May 10, 2002)

Go Big Orange!!!!


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

We just reserved two Pyr pups from a litter and will be getting them right around New Year's. I'm so excited. We've just seen pictures of them as they are coming from about 200 miles away. This will take some of the workload off the older dogs as soon as these babies start to work and the adult dogs will be here to teach the pups "the ropes."


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi Everybody, I hope you are all warm and cozy today.

It is very cold here, 25 degrees outside with a 20mph North wind blowing to make it REALLY cold. We have snow on the ground and it's not melting. The warmest part of today is at 9am, so we will be the first and earliest customer at the cut-your-own Xmas tree farm today, with thermal undies on.

I was at my Mom's for a couple of days after my Mayo clinic checkup, they got 5 inches of snow there, and I got 3 fleeces washed and spun dry in her top-loader machine. I have them spread out in our unused bedrooms on the carpet to dry, and they are half dry now. Mayo folks said I'm doing great, and my final surgery is scheduled for January 22nd. I have to be there the day before for more tests, tho, to make sure everything inside me is ready to go. This time it will be a breeze, this is minor stuff.

I have a box full of spun gorgeous yarn but I'm still not ready to make it into something. Some of the yarn is going to get dyed. I have to take pics for my Ravelry notebook and yarn stash. Sometime I'll get around to it.

And pretty soon I have to email the northern NY farm where I get my Dorset and Corriedale wool, they shear in January. If you're looking for a deal, send me a pm for their email addy, this is a super deal at $3 a pound including shipping if you buy their minimum quantity, which isn't that much. For $100 last year I got 6 fleeces, including nice lamb fleeces. White and colored. They have not announced a price increase for 2009, as far as I know.

I have to say, I have not been sad or depressed since my surgery, I'm just doing one day at a time and enjoying it. It's not as bad as I thought it might be. It was rough the first two weeks, but things got better pretty fast after that. Attitude is everything, it really helps out. I can't change anything so I just go with the flow.

I hope all of you had a great Turkey Day, and are looking forward to a nice Xmas, Chanukka or Winter Solstice Holiday, whichever applies.


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

good to see some familiar names--won't say "old faces." Lezlie, great to hear about your recovery. 

I've been going to a dermatologist but have given up that he will do me any good. I worked for a production nursery in late winter '06 and started having a rash/breaking out on my hands. It's gotten progressively worse until my entire palm of both hands is scaly then I get big open cracks in them. All the dr did was put me on steroid creams for 3 weeks then off 1. I slept in a lot of creams with gloves. My hands healed while on the steroid but within 5 days of being off it, I'd be back to square 1. He started talking about having me see an allergist but I've been trying process of elimination rather than spend the big bucks our insurance requires for specialists. The two GPs I saw didn't help a bit.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Lezlie welcome to the Upper Midwest and winter! Doesn't it give you a new and wonderful appreciation for your fibers, especially wool!

Mogal that is so exciting about your Pyr pups! You will have to take pictures when you get them.


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Will do. I'm sure I'll be taking pictures of them almost daily for a while.


----------



## tryskal (Jun 7, 2008)

Susan n' Emily - What part of Tenn. are you from? My Dad is from the Tullahoma/Murphresboro(?) area.

Still working on that shawl. Somewhere along the way I've made a boo-boo. The edging isn't working out right. Well, guess I'll push it to work.


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Hi everyone!

Looks like everyone is settling in for winter with lots of fibery goodness.

I went down to South Carolina yesterday, and picked up two pair of rabbits from tailwagging here on HT. One pair are mini-satin and the other are mini-rex. Lovely tiny, tiny things, after my French angoras!

The plan has been to phase out the big angoras as my muscles weaken, but still be able to keep rabbits, which I love. I had thought about English Angora, but I really don't like them...the funishings make me nuts (fur on the face, etc.)and they mat so much easier.

At any rate, I thought on the way home yesterday that I might try breeding my new four pound red mini-satin into the angora line, and maybe in a few generations I could size down a few angoras to keep as fiber pets...maybe even red ones. Keep your fingers crossed on that! 

In the meantime, I've still got a few fleeces to wash (I thought I was done, but found a few that I had put away unwashed...I have no idea why!), dying to do, fiber prep, and of course spinning and knitting and weaving and having all sorts of fun. I'm very much looking forward to winter break after finals this coming week. 

I want to try dying my silk in roving form. I've never dyed roving before. I've never liked the look of wool that had been dyed as roving. I'm hoping I can get the color to penetrate the silk, and not just have the surface of the roving dyed. Any suggestions or hints on that? I'm thinking I can use a syringe to inject dye into the center of the roving. I'm open to ideas!

Meg


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Meg, make sure the silk is thoroughly wet before dyeing. Let it soak much longer than you would wool before dyeing. You can use a syringe, or try opening up the roving a bit (pulling sideways) to make sure the dye gets in the center. Good luck; sounds like fun.

I'm visiting my parents in snowy PA. I brought a sweater and a pair of stranded mittens I'm knitting as well as a wheel and some fiber for socks. I hope I get a lot done, but I fear the time will be frittered away in doctors' offices and doing household chores. I just hope the serious snow holds off until Christmas so I can get home before then.


----------



## Susan n' Emily in TN (May 10, 2002)

MOgal said:


> good to see some familiar names--won't say "old faces." Lezlie, great to hear about your recovery.
> 
> I've been going to a dermatologist but have given up that he will do me any good. I worked for a production nursery in late winter '06 and started having a rash/breaking out on my hands. It's gotten progressively worse until my entire palm of both hands is scaly then I get big open cracks in them. All the dr did was put me on steroid creams for 3 weeks then off 1. I slept in a lot of creams with gloves. My hands healed while on the steroid but within 5 days of being off it, I'd be back to square 1. He started talking about having me see an allergist but I've been trying process of elimination rather than spend the big bucks our insurance requires for specialists. The two GPs I saw didn't help a bit.


MOgal, do you handle allot of lanolin rich fiber? That sounds very similar to what I had happen to my hands, thought I had blistering as well. Susan


----------



## Susan n' Emily in TN (May 10, 2002)

tryskal said:


> Susan n' Emily - What part of Tenn. are you from? My Dad is from the Tullahoma/Murphresboro(?) area.
> 
> Still working on that shawl. Somewhere along the way I've made a boo-boo. The edging isn't working out right. Well, guess I'll push it to work.


tryskal, I am north west of knoxville. Sometimes you have to fudge a bit to get the edging to fit on those shawls  Susan


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

I dyed my hair today, does that count for something fibery?


----------



## tryskal (Jun 7, 2008)

I vote for "YES". As a matter of fact I just told my son yesterday that he could get me my haircolor for Christmas. His reaction: "Merry Christmas Mom! Here's some color - color those greys!"

I finished the shawl. I did have to fudge the edging. It turned out soooo pretty.


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Susan, re:my hands. Due to the roughness, every little thing catches on my skin. There is actual swelling of the skin and that makes bending my fingers painful. I also have arthritis so I know the difference in arthritis stiffness and this skin thing. It's like having on gloves where the length is okay but the diameter is too small.


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Katherine in KY said:


> Meg, make sure the silk is thoroughly wet before dyeing. Let it soak much longer than you would wool before dyeing. You can use a syringe, or try opening up the roving a bit (pulling sideways) to make sure the dye gets in the center. Good luck; sounds like fun.
> 
> I'm visiting my parents in snowy PA. I brought a sweater and a pair of stranded mittens I'm knitting as well as a wheel and some fiber for socks. I hope I get a lot done, but I fear the time will be frittered away in doctors' offices and doing household chores. I just hope the serious snow holds off until Christmas so I can get home before then.


Thanks Katherine.
I played with dying caps last night, to get an idea of dye uptake and such. The silk will certainly take every bit of dye offered to it! I'll have to watch it on the roving. But, I think I'll get my stash of hankies dyed first. I had a blast doing the caps. And yes, it took longer to get the silk thoroughly wet than wool takes. But it takes less time and temperature to set the dye... and I used more vinegar. So many similarities, so many differences. I still would like to raise my own silk. I'm working on it!

I feel for those of you with hand issues. I can tolerate just about anything else, except something wrong with my hands. And that tight-glove feeling is horrible! I hope it gets figured out soon, so you can have the full use of your hands back!

Meg


----------



## Somerhill (Dec 13, 2005)

Meg Z said:


> Hi everyone!
> At any rate, I thought on the way home yesterday that I might try breeding my new four pound red mini-satin into the angora line, and maybe in a few generations I could size down a few angoras to keep as fiber pets...maybe even red ones. Keep your fingers crossed on that!
> Meg


COOL, Meg, so you'd have minature Satin Angoras? 
Lisa


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Somerhill said:


> COOL, Meg, so you'd have minature Satin Angoras?
> Lisa


If I can pull this off! The fiber type genetics are easier to follow than the dwarfing. And if I want red, that adds another aspect. But, hey...it'll be fun to try, anyway. That way I can still have small fiber bunnies without getting those furnishings. I've kept Satins before, and do prefer the French, but I'll take Satin over English any day! Mini-Satin Angoras...Yay!!!

fun, fun, fun! I love bunnies!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Mogal check out this link http://dermnetnz.org/dermatitis/hand-dermatitis.htm If you do a search for Hand Dertmatitis or Hand Eczema you will come up with a lot of information. I hope this helps you! I was just doing a search for this yesterday, now I know why


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Hullo everyone. Sorry to hear about Ninn's trouble, and MOgal's hands. Marchwind, we didn't hear the results of that date yet...

We've been busy with a 3 weekend outdoor show. Despite Michigan's troubles, people are still buying. More details about the show at my blog.

And I started a new job about 3 weeks ago. I have been a SAHM for a long time and this job (on top of craft shows and homeschooling) is kicking my butt. How do y'all do it?

And if anyone's into free items from an etsy giveaway, check it out here. One of my daughters did the tiny drawing of the horse that's being given away today...


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh! Almost forgot about the great (free) press in our local paper about my dh's socks:

http://www.hollandsentinel.com/news...ve-Township-man-makes-hand-cranked-wool-socks


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Weever very cool on the article of your DH. BTW, we used to rent a cottage in your neck of the woods when my kids were little. Sugatuck (sp), and Spring Lake. If I ever move back to Michigan I would like to live in that area or maybe the Kalamazoo area. I would love to have a small orchard and there are so many artsy fartsy type of people there.

The date went well we are going on date #4 in about an hour. Keep your fingers crossed I haven't had the best of luck with the men up here :shrug:


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Be careful, March. There are a lotta not-so-nice guys around. The fact that this is date #4 is a good sign...

Artsy fartsy types--this made me LOL. This is a wonderful area to live it. But unfortunately, the foundation of industry even here on the west side is automotive. 'Nuf said. 

Kalamazoo gets pounded with winter weather. You need to be a bit west to get the orchard capabilities and the proximity to the lake that orchards need. And the sprawl pressure is less the further north you go.

Anyway, have fun and be safe.


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Good article about your husband's work, Weever. It won't hurt sales any either, will it!?? 

March, thanks for the link. I was wondering about the pH issues since I'm constantly washing my hands between cooking, working with animals, gardening and such. I've started rinsing my hands with plain apple cider vinegar (I see stars when it hits some of the tiny skin breaks but it doesn't hurt long), rubbing it in and then putting Burt's Bees hand salve or foot creme on them. Finally, I put on cotton gloves then go to bed. During the day, I use the vinegar then Wool Wax Creme since it's non-greasy. I had thought about the lanolin in the WWC being the culprit but I've used it on elbows and heels without problems. Fingers crossed.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

It's been amazing. All last week at the market people would stop and say: "Oh, you're the sock man!" He *cannot * keep up with demand. Yes. Nice problem.


----------



## flannelberry (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi everyone -you're all so busy!

I have been absent due to health stuff. I had major surgery on 13 Nov and am not allowed to use my abdomen until mid-Jan - so no farm chores! It's been har ot just be on the couch, for the first week I was too tired etc. to do anything. Now I can be up for a while (obviously) and have been knitting like crazy. Dh was helping me dye as well - koolaid... very fun. So, now I'm enjoying recuperating (between the knitting and the reading and not having to do chores, it's pretty sweet) - although I still won't be online much until Jan. 

Happy (and healthy) holidays to all of you.


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Whoa, Flannelberry! That sounds worse than what I went through with a complete hysterectomy a few years back. They also moved everything they left to take biopsies to check for pre-cancer cells so I felt as though a herd of buffaloes and a few elephants had tread upon my innards. Bless your heart but I'm glad your husband can take over chores and help with activities to keep you sane. Wishing you a quick recovery.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

How do you not use your abdomen? I, too, had a total hyst a couple of years ago, and it's better to lay around and heal well. I know you didn't mention what kind of surgery, but when they mess around inside, it's better to let everything heal really good, no matter the type of surgery. That's easier to do when it's not summer on the farm, eh?

Hope you feel perkier soon...


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

I deleted the whole post because I figured our "circle of friends" had had long enough to read it. I didn't want it out there for eternity. 

Good day to all.
MOgal


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Weever, great article about your husband, and the socks look wonderful!
Flannelberry, I hope you heal soon and can be up and around. I guess if there's a season to be down, though, this is it.
March, hope the date went okay and that #5 is in the offing. 

On a fibery note, I'm working on a pair of Selbuvotter (stranded) mittens from the book about that kind of knitting. I love these patterned mittens, but I'm disappointed that what is supposed to be a woman's small/medium is a bit too long for my hands. I think the next pair I'm going to have to design myself which is a pain; it's so much easier to follow someone else's pattern.


----------



## Susan n' Emily in TN (May 10, 2002)

I finally finished the scarf last night. I will post a pic tomorrow. I am almost to the fingers on the last glove to make gift for my daughter. Paired with some body fragrance from Vickie's (bought with gift cards from last year) I think that one is done! Yipee! That is the only knitted gift I am doing this year, I think (hope). We draw names here for the grown kids and us. We all draw 2 names so everyone gets 2 gifts, which is plenty. We have done this for the last 3 years, and although there were those who were against it in the beginning it really has been great! I may have to knit a pair of socks for my MIL, I am not sure yet. Hope all is going well with you all... Susan


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

I blogged about some sheepy ornaments we made. Friends of Eddie.

Tomorrow and Saturday are our last days at the outdoor market. Weather's supposed to be tolerable. Have a great weekend, all.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi Folks,

Hey Weever, that was a great article about your husband's socks. Newspapers ought to do more articles like that, wouldn't that be nice for those of us who sell fibery things. 

Flannelberry I hope you recover okay, once you feel like doing more maybe you can keep busy with knitting or stuff. When I was in hospital I got a lot of knitting done. I know I have taken full advantage of recuperation time to indulge myself in fiber, once I was able to do things. Hope you heal okay. After I had my bowel surgery in October it felt like everything inside was swishing around for a while. I hope you heal real fast.

Marchwind, good luck on the manhunt. Sometimes the good ones are hard to find. I waited years to find my perfect someone. You gotta find one with some money, who likes to indulge you. That was the advice given me years ago by a woman dieing from cancer, who taught me how to use a drum carder. She had a room literally stacked full of fleeces, her hubby would give her the moon and stars, he loved her so much. 

Yesterday I dyed the last 2 pounds of Liese's Precious' white fleece a vibrant daisy yellow. Part of the wool I had previously dyed a pale pawpaw color, but I wasn't happy with it. Now it will be heathered looking, and I have yellow silk to add to it, and some angora, and angelina, too. Precious' wool is very soft and nice. I used Gaywool dyes again. Now I have the wool on top of a floor furnace grate to dry. I don't have a toploading washer to spin it dry in, so squeezed it as best I could. It will add humidity to the air, I guess, altho the house now smells like wet sheep. 

I am still spinning my Romney wool from the lock into heavy yarn, I have quite a pile of skeins done from that. I am going to make a coat or poncho with this wool, it is too coarse to have next to the skin. It would make great sock yarn, tho, very strong. It sucks up dye very nicely, and the wool has no VM in it at all. I have this pile of white yarn and sometimes I think I should dye it, but can't make up my mind.

When I go to my Mom's house for Xmas I'm going to bring the rest of my fleeces and get them all washed. I don't think she was so thrilled at me sticking dirty greasy wool into her brand new washer... but she let me anyways. I did clean up after myself, her ultimately immaculate house is such a pain sometimes...

And now I have to start thinking about 2009 fleeces already! Too much wool!!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I'm posting because I'm on a date high :dance: Just had mister wonderful for the second half of the day. He met me after work (I only had to work until 11:30 am) and we went to go see the movie Australia (great movie). Then we went to the local Irish pub for dinner and then back here to my house for a beer and conversation. We had a great time and will see each other again on Monday when it is my day off. He bought a new fridge and wants my help moving it into his house.

Fiber wise I haven't done much since last week, just finished up another skein for the completion of the sweater for DS#1. We are under a weather warning for a bad snow storm to come through tonight and tomorrow. Our first flight has been canceled for tomorrow so I get to sleep in tomorrow. 

DS#1 and GF have said they will come up for Christmas this year. Now I need to go and cut a tree for the holiday. I'm assuming I will also have DS#2 here since I haven't heard otherwise. I'm excited to have them all here but now I need to go shopping for gifts  I love Christmas but I hate all the expectations and commercialism that goes along with them. My kids know how i feel about them and know they get their gifts through out the yars as the mood or need strikes me. I suppose I also need to find something for the new BF, but what? Any ideas?


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Wool socks.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh, and congratulations on the date high...


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

March, keeping my fingers crossed on the date scene  Enjoy him while you have him! Hope the storm isn't too bad. DH tells me they're talking wind advisories and ice in Kentucky. It's going up to the 50s in Pittsburgh today--should melt all the snow. Weird winter weather, and it's not even officially winter!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Well we are officially in a blizzard! I had to work today even though all the flights were canceled. The roads are okay, the plows are out on the main roads but the snow is blowing back as soon as they clear it. They are saying we will have 6-13 inches by the time this is finished. The drifts are impressive, I went to close the chicken coop when I got home and several of the drifts were above my knees. My car is stuck in my driveway but there is no way I'm going out there with the windchills as low as they are. I think I heard -43 or something like that. No travel is advised and they are asking people to stay indoors. 

I have a stack of 4 movies to watch and a box of new fleece :goodjob: I'm set for the evening at least.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

How are things in the blizzard zone? We're supposed to get dumped on Thursday during the night. I'm hoping for a snow day on Friday...

We've finished our outdoor show, and are now trying to get ready for our own Christmas. However, people are still last-minute shopping in our etsy shop and in real life, and I hate to turn them away. 

No fiber stuff to report, unfortunately.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Well, we got hit pretty hard here but we are alright. It has been really, really cold since the storm passed. The days are beautiful, clear and sunny but dipping to the double digits below zero. There is another storm that is supposed to come in this weekend. 

I think Annie and maybe Lezlie might be getting hit today or tomorrow by another system. They are much further south than I am.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Our snow had all melted and gotten icy before we got the new 6 inches dumped on us the other night. Tonight we are supposed to get 8 inches or more additional snow. We have to go to town today to stock up on supplies before we get snowed in. We use our tractor with front bucket to dig ourselves out after a snow storm, and we have 4WD on our Tahoe for getting out. But they do plow our road by the mid-afternoon most of the time, for the school bus.

Is one ever too old to play in the snow? Yesterday I took an empty cat litter bag and cut it open flat, and with the shiny paper side down, I went sledding in our front yard by the road, on a modest slope into the ditch.  I wish I had a real flying saucer to sit on and go zoom with. I think there is a steeper bank behind the barn where the big culvert is, but I haven't gone to look yet. I want to make a snowman, too, and maybe build a better sledding slope with additional snow and water to ice it with. 

My daughter and grand kids are coming on Monday for an early Xmas with us. My step-granddaughter, 12 yo, wants to learn to spin, so I have to card up some Romney for her to learn on. I will teach her on my slower Wee Peggy castle wheel. I have a huge pile of the white Romney spun up now, and I've begun knitting with it on sz 13 needles, either a poncho or a ruana.

My daughter wants to learn to knit, so for her present I'm putting together a learn to knit kit. I bought 2 bamboo knitting needle sets last weekend, but the Ebay seller hasn't emailed me the total yet, so my gift for Monday is ruined. I don't know why he hasn't contacted me yet, I've bought from this seller a number of times without problems. But now that it's the countdown to the Holidays, I guess things will go wrong if they can. Oh well. I will put a photo and IOU in the gift box. I shouldn't have waited so long to get on Ebay, but from past experience it should have worked out.

It is +3 degrees here, at 7am, and with the windchill it's about -4. I am going to stay indoors where it's warm, and spin and ply today, except for going to town. Maybe I'll stop at the library, too. I wish they had spinning books to read. The librarian is a knitter so they do have good knitting books. 

I am also brewing my first batch of homebrew beer in our kitchen. I'm making an India Pale Ale with so much hops it's very bitter, the way I like it. Today I have to transfer the brew into the secondary fermenter for another week of slow fermentation, then we bottle it and let it sit for 2-4 weeks to bottle ferment and build up carbonation. The brewing equipment kit was our Xmas gift to each other, but it's mostly my gig. I'm the beer gourmet. The next batch will be a Java Stout. Besides, a good brewsky goes well with spinning!  Exotic beer is almost impossible to find here in the culinary wasteland of the Midwest, and when I do find it, it's $10 a 6-pk! That is too much!

Stay warm, everybody, and be fibery!


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Just dropping in to say hi really. Things are trudging along in the hoggie household - have been busy and haven't done anything fibery for quite a while now.

I did get some wool today for a sweater I have been promising DD for months.

Hopefully the knitting will help soothe frazzled nerves. Although I had hoped she would settle for a nice plain stocking stitch, preferably chunky - not my DD! I have DK and a weird pattern to boot - oh well I guess maybe it's a god thing if I hav eto concentrate LOL

hoggie


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Hoggie so good to see you again :dance: Sorry to hear you have frazzled nerves, knitting and any fiber related thing will help a lot. I hope you and DD have a very Happy Christmas or whichever holiday you celebrate. Make sure you post a picture of the sweater you are knitting for DD. How is she doing in school this year?

Thank you for checking in :clap:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I got this message from SherriC over on Ravelry. She asked me to pass it on to all of you.
**********************************************************

happy holidays from Sherri
Sent at 3:28 PM Yesterday

Hi
this is Sherri C from Homesteading Today. theyâve installed new internet filters at my work and it now blocks all forums, so I canât access HT anymore. (thank gods they havenât blocked Ravelry!) Please wish all the members of the Fiber Forum Merry Christmas, Glad Yule, Blessed Solstice, or happy whatever holiday you celebrate at this time or no holiday at all!

Sherri


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Ah, I feel for SherriC with those work filters. My work did a variation of that. So, I scan the forums with the internet on my cell phone. (a la Dick Tracy).

Merry Christmas to all, and thanks for letting me start to be absorbed in the group to learn more things.

Angie


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi everyone! 

It sounds like life is continuing on it's busy way for everybody ... best wishes to all who are recovering from ailments of varied kinds, for those embarking on new personal adventures (and relationships! ), and comfort to those having difficult times (including you, Ninn!). And, of course, happy holidays to everyone!

I'm off for a WHOLE WEEK now ... and since the cow is drying off in anticipation of calving, that means I get to sleep in. Woohoo! I am also knitting happily ... the yarn that my sister sent me from Scotland is turning into a very nice shawl. I'm really pleased with how it is turning out ... I steam blocked part of it last night and it sets up nicely. It'll be really nice with some edging on it, I think.

My biggest excitement is the Icelandic lamb fleece I got ... I did a fall shearing on my little black lamb, and ooooh boy is her fleece beautiful! It is soft and gorgeous and heathery (she has a silvery undercoat) and it is so clean and VM-free that I can spin it right off the lock, no preparation required at all! I am super duper happy with it... probably even more so because she is the product of my own 'breeding plans' ... she's one of the first lambs that is 'what I was after', if you know what I mean. Very cool. 

I've posted on our local Kijji that I'm looking for a loom - I am hoping to find someone who'd be willing to do a barter or trade, I have a Passap knitting machine that just isn't really 'my thing', and of course lamb meat and raw or prepared fleece I'd be willing to swap, so ... guess we'll see if anyone is interested. Can't hurt to ask, right?

I'm off to do some more knitting ... maybe tomorrow I'll do some more spinning, after I get up late, of course!

Blessings and fibery love to you all!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Oh yes one more thing... Marchwind's Boyfriend Sweater story reminded me!

My DH and I were having the "oh, what would you do without me?" silly conversation the other day, and he had a very funny reply to that question. 

"If anything ever happens to you, I'm gonna log onto that fibre board of yours and ask for applications! All I'll have to do is tell 'em that they can have all the wool and the sheep and your spinning wheel and all that stuff ... they already know I'm the kinda guy who'd buy you a drum carder, so someone's bound to want the position!"

He really *is* a great guy. I'm so lucky! (and yes, he really DID buy me a drum carder ... and a spinning wheel!)


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Here is a pic of the white Romney yarn, and a lock of the Romney wool, and the BFL dyed roving I bought. It makes a nice yarn when spun with white angora. The colorway is called "Breeze", but it reminds me of tulips in Spring. And Julie is our new cat, rescued in late October. She's afraid of the camera flash.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That's really pretty yarn you've done there.

Nice looking kitty cat, too.

Angie


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey, guess what? Someone WILL trade me for a loom!

One whole lamb plus $200 -> 45" LeClerc Tissart tapestry loom. She lives near where I work, so I can pick it up one day next week. Exciting! I did some looking online and those looms have a wide price range, as low as $300 to over $500, so I think I did okay. (we sell a whole lamb for $215). 

I'll start a new thread so you can tell me what I have just gotten myself into!


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Beautiful yarns, Lezlie. How do you like winter in Iowa? I had an email from a friend a bit NW of Cedar Falls who said they'd been covered up. They even cancelled their church services this morning. 

Frazzlehead, congrats on the trade! I have a big floor loom I got in trade that I've never used (head hanging in shame). The lady had bought it in a state surplus property auction in Little Rock AR for $200 and it's a 42" Nilus LeClerc with sectional warp. I sewed a gentlemen's frock coat circa 1849 for her husband and made two baskets for her character. I earned that loom just with the coat but it was fun. I love to trade.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Well, we're getting dumped on big-time. Foolish 20-year-old-indestructible dd went out with her boyfriend. Grumble, grumble. I said to my dh that if she makes it back home alive, I'll kill her. <---just kidding

Congrats on the loom, frazzle. It sure didn't hurt to ask!

Lovely yarn, Lezlie...almost makes me want to have another go at the wheel.

My dh is famous again: http://blog.mlive.com/runningwithneedles/2008/12/socks.html#more


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Good article, Lona.

We have no snow but the wind and cold have been ferocious today. The temperature has dropped to 8o and it's time to go feed my critter babies, including the new puppies. I hate to venture out in it. I don't mean to be a wimp because you ladies in the real north are facing much worse. The problem here is that it was almost 60o last Friday morning before a front came through. You just don't get aclimated to it and it's wicked hard on a body! It was 2o above when I fed this morning and the wind chill was -18o. According to the weather service, my county is no longer under the winter weather advisory for wind chill but the county that just 8 miles north of us is. Go figure. 

DH had to stop in St. Louis to get new luggage--his almost new suitcase was destroyed on this flight home from Phoenix--and he went to Cabela's to see what they had. While he was there, he called and asked if I wanted/needed anything. I said that I did--new silk or silk/wool blend long underwear! The pairs I washed out by hand weren't dry this morning and I'm wearing cotton snuggies right now. I'm about to freeze even in the house. When I still had Angora bunnies, I promised to spin an Angora/lambswool blend and knit myself a pair of longjohns. Well, the bunnies are long gone and so are my sheep. Never did get it done.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Yesterday no one went anywhere here, and everything was canceled due to blown snow. It was really snowing heavily here, and we had gusty winds. It was Sunday and no county plows did anything. We couldn't get past a 4 foot high snowdrift across our street a ways up by the highway. Not a single car went by our house all day long. Our neighbor took his huge tractor with giant PTO snowblower to his dad's farm a half mile to our East to clear a way for the milk truck to get in. He cleared the road from the highway to the farm. But to get to that road for us means going down a class B road in the tractor tire ruts. 

Even with thermal undies on and warm coverings one had to come indoors to warm up at intervals while plowing the driveway. The tractor didn't want to run in the extreme cold, so we just barely got plowed. 

Good weather to sit and spin wool. I've decided to make myself a stockingcap with this Breeze colorway yarn from a retro pattern of the 60's. 

Today we hope the roads get plowed because my daughter and her brood are coming for an early Xmas here. it will be a busy day here. Any my step granddaughter wants to learn to spin today, so she will be the first student I've ever taught. She's 12 and very bright. 

Stay warm, everybody!


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Lezlie, what was the official snowfall measurement? That 4' drift sounds really bad. The first year we were on this farm, we had 8" of snow that left drifts hip high on me. We didn't have a tractor at the time and I had to break a path through it. Fortunately, it was only 20-25' across. I just can't imagine one 4'.

Had to laugh at your thermal undies. DH came home from Phoenix yesterday and went to Cabela's to look at their luggage when he discovered that the airline had damaged his suitcase. He called and asked if I wanted/needed anything while he was there. I asked for and got 2 pairs of silk long underwear bottoms. Love them either alone or as a base layer. 

You take care and stay warm.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Weever sorry about the snow. I think it came from us, I know my mom (who lives in Ann Arbor) always blames me for any snow fall. We had the snow and blowing on Saturday. Cancelled flights and very messy icy roads, the roads still aren't the best. That last two days we have had very cold temps, I suppose those are on their way to you too. We are due for another 3 inches tonight, supposedly.


----------



## organicfarmer (May 11, 2002)

We are expecting another 5-6 inches of snow today, but then rain tomorrow - yuck!. I think the girls and I will do some spinning today and clean out a part of the loft/studio -- it is so messy and no one wants to work in there right now. I also have to make 2 sock horses with youngest DS for his sisters for Christmas - the library was closed due to inclement weather and DH forgot to pick up the book on Saturday when I was at market that shows how to make them, so another busy day here at home.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

March, no worries about the snow. We are used to it--but usually it's spread out a bit more. I'm sure we've had over 50" so far this year. We usually blame the lake. More predicted for today through Christmas morning.

What I'm really not looking forward to is over an inch of rain Friday-Saturday. With frozen ground, I'm not sure where all the melting snow and rain will go (but I'm worried about my basement). And we've invited everyone in 3 counties and their brothers in law to come out for a shearing day on Saturday. Mud, mud, mud. I hope for once the weather guys are wrong...

organic, what's a sock horse?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Well I was thinking of all of you yesterday when I heard the forecast for the snow. I was thinking how happy the ski resorts would be. I hadn't heard about the rain, yuck is right. Weever I hope you are wrong about the melting but then again the alternative isn't good either, bad for the wildlife that depends on the snow and not good for the poor trees. I'll keep positive snow thoughts in my head for you and Organic and the evil rain thoughts out 

I was very neglectful in my last post to wish everyone a happy and safe holiday season. May all your family and friends remain well and safe in their travels and may your wishes and dreams come true.

I have my kids coming here and I have to work so I'm not sure I'll be on much over the next few days, cleaning and cooking you know  I'd much rather be spinning or knitting or playing in the snow.


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Holy cow, weever! Are you sure about that 50" of snow? I can't fathom dealing with that much. We have had as much as 22" from one snowfall and an accumulation of right at 3' from back to back storms with no melting between the storms. That just shut this area down in a heartbeat and kept it shut down for several days. I don't even want to think about that much snow. But then I guess I've already established that when it comes to winter related things, I'm a big ole wimp.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Yes, I'm sure. It's plastered all over the weather news. The 30 year average for December is 18", so this is unusual for us. 

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Marchwind - thanks for the welcome back  Yes, the knitting is helping, and although I was cursing DD for picking a pattern I had to actually "read" rather than just setting off in st-st, it is good to be focussed on something. The pattern itself isn't actually that bad, it is a knit/purl design with some cables and bobbles thrown in for good measure, but it is on a chart which I have never worked from before. I have always followed written instructions and at first glance the chart looked awful, but it's ok now I'm started  I will post a pic once it gets going properly - unfortunately I don't ahve a picture of what it's going to turn out like - it was in a book that they were going to charge me Â£8.50 for but as I am buying the wool there they photocopied the pattern for me for nothing  I can't remember if I ever posted a pic of the last sweater I knitted for her, but I will try to post pics of this one 

And when did wool get so expensive - I could go out and buy about 4 cheapies for the cost of the wool to knit this sweater - and it isn't fancy wool either  Oh well, DD gets a sweater she likes, and I get the fun of knitting it so I guess we win in the end 

She's enjoying school after a bit of a dodgy start - it took quite a while for her new teacher to get to grips with just how capable she is, but she has now found her level and they seem to be really enjoying each other.

I have got out my spindle again now that we are home so much with the dark evenings. I am getting there but it is very slow progress  I am looking at the moment at my goats' lovely fluffy coats and wondering how much cashmere I can coax out of there in teh spring LOL

Take care all of you with your weather. I love snow, but I suspect that that is primarily because we hardly ever get any!! But the amounts you all get and deal with regularly amazes me. So take care, stay by the fire and knit, spin etc and enjoy the fact that .....well....with weather like that there's not a lot else you CAN do really is there ? 

Hope you all have a great Christmas

hoggie


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Ah, Hoggie, when vast quantities of snow are a regular occurrence, you do deal with them! The county has graders for the roads, everyone has snow tires or 4WD if they live way out on a back road (like we do), or just plain stays home. It's not uncommon for people to leave work early because the roads are getting bad, and my work is good in that I can work remotely when it's yukky outside. Everyone stocks up enough to be snowed in for a day or two (well, everyone halfway smart, anyhow) ... and for us fibre nuts, that means having enough wool to knit and/or spin!

I'm doing some plain easy knitting this week, which is nice ... too much stuff in my head, politics from 4H (where I managed to accidentally upset a bunch of people - oooh how I HATE doing that kind of stupid thing), bits and pieces of work thoughts, planning for an uncertain future ... you know, all those Responsible Adult kinds of worries. It gets SO HARD sometimes to just BE in the moment. Oi! Relax, girl, you are on vacation! It's Christmas! Oi. 

I think I better go roll in some fleece for therapy. Pray for me, gang, I need to learn how to REST!

Blessings to all of you ... and much fibre in 2009.


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Greetings, everyone. I hope you all have a wonderful holiday. It sounds like snow and ice may be ruining it for some. Be careful out there!

Hoggie, it's good to hear from you and glad you haven't given up on spinning. Keep at it, if only at your own pace. Lezlie, your yarn is lovely. But I was especially taken with your cat as I used to have one that looked just like that when I lived in North Africa. Calicos are feisty girls, aren't they?
Annie, your rabbit is gorgeous! I really want to get a rabbit, but our summers are so hot and humid, and I hate to saddle DH with another pet to care for when I'm away.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Hey Everybody!! Happy Xmas and New Year and Winter Solstice! How was everybody's Holiday? I hope you all had a nice week, and Santa was good to you! 

Well, we have gotten about 25" of snow total so far this winter, maybe a bit more. But it's either been blown around or melted away so one can't tell. Yesterday it was up to 40 degrees here, and the snow mostly melted away, and some places in Iowa and Illinois had flood watches or warnings. Last night it snowed more and now things are all white again, over a layer of ice. I'm going to buy a plastic flying saucer at the farm and home store, I want to go sledding behind the barn. Get some exercise.

We had an early Xmas with my daughter and her family, which fills the house to it's eaves. The kids didn't have appropriate clothing with them to go sledding, which disappointed me. For my present my daughter got me about 8 oz of mohair/tencel top, and about 8 oz of "latte" top, isn't it called that? - milk protein fibers.? The label on the mohair top bag says mer/tencel in scribbling, so I'm wondering if it isn't really merino and tencel, but it's too shiny for merino, I think. Both tops are white and the latte top is pencil roving. I'm am going to make a boucle yarn with the mohair top. Mohair is the best fiber for the boucle loopy strand in home-made yarn. A boucle has 3 strands in it. The core strand being wool, the loopy strand is mohair, and the wrapper strand is angora or other fiber. When I make that yarn I spin with my wheel at a slow 5:1 ratio and go as slowly as I can.

And DH said I could get a mohair fleece from Austin's Mohair in Harmony, MN this winter or whenever they shear or have it available. Harmony is an Amish tourist town on the way to Mayo and my Mom's. They only charge $6/lb for raw mohair, and they have roving available, too. Very reasonably priced compared to what I've found elsewhere.

For Xmas Eve and Day we were at my Mom's house. We had a quiet but good time. 

The spinning lesson with my step granddaughter didn't go too well. First I had her treadle the wheel for a while and try to keep the wheel going as slowly as she could. She knew what friction is, and I told her how twist from the wheel turning creates friction which keeps the fibers together, and that she had to draft the fibers before she let too much twist into them. I showed her how to draft, and I showed her the forwards short draw with the right hand doing the work. But she would only pinch/hold the yarn with her right hand and pull backwards with her left, and she'd kinda stroke the wool and end up with a tangled mess in her hands, even tho she's right handed. She treadled and treadled without drafting and then got bummed out when the fibers would break. She thought she'd just treadle and coordinate her hands and feet real easy, and that wasn't so. Then she began to play with my little drop spindle and the leader on it, twirling it in her hands, and I had to tell her that playing with it wasn't going to teach her anything, she needed to practice with fiber for real. So in the end I sent her home with a plain drop spindle and 3 batts of carded Romney to practice with. In reality, I suspect, she actually doesn't want to learn to spin, she just wanted all my attention for herself and not share time with the other people. She's like that. She's a manipulator, and I don't like that about her.

And my three yo GD was a total brat, she insisted that the TV could only have her favorite shows on it, no one could watch anything else, and she wouldn't take a nap.

My cat Missy, the former feral one hid the whole time they were with us, but Julie the calico 6mo loved everybody and hung out with all of us the whole time, which really surprised us. She is so calm, yet so funny. 

And we came home to my favorite seed catalogues arriving, so I ordered Spring 2009 seeds, and sent a mushroom kit to my Aunt for a present. Gosh seeds are expensive now, $4-5 a pkt! And I still have to order popcorn and Indian corn! 

Happy Holidays, and keep on spinning and doing fibery things!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Wow, Lezlie, stuff certainly has been goin' on at your house! Maybe your grandchildren will grow into a love of fibre as they get bigger (and develop more patience) ... you never know! My stepdaughter (4) likes to play with the batts and wool, but I haven't tried teaching her to *do* anything with the fibre yet. She is still too impatient, I think. 

We had a lovely Christmas here, my parents came and it was nice & relaxed. All the presents were very practical and enjoyed, my son got me a real shepherd's crook (with much help from his stepdad and grandparents, I hear!), and my DH got me the manure fork I was really wanting for the barn. Nothing says "I love you" like a manure fork, eh?  My stepkids got me 3 skeins of "just yarn" (i.e. acrylic stuff) for practice or quick & easy projects ... they had fun picking out the fancy colours and I'm sure I'll find a use for it... ya can't have too much yarn, right?

Saturday after Christmas I got whacked with a nasty head cold ... been doing the bed to chair to couch to bed thing for 2 days now, and not looking like I'll be back at work tomorrow as planned, although I can probably do an almost full day remote, given that I can do all that from the comfort of the aforementioned bed/chair/couch locations.  I'm sure I'll live, but man oh man I hate colds! I have done a bunch of knitting on my shawl, though ... it's probably 5' long, got another foot to go then the edging. Oh, and I removed the heel from my DH's sock and put another one in (thank heavens for EZs afterthought heels), need to do the other one but too tired just now.

It's been nice to have a few days to rest, regardless ... I suppose the cold is telling me I need MORE rest ... so I'll go do that!


----------



## tryskal (Jun 7, 2008)

Well, Christmas was a lot of fun. I didn't get anything fiber related. But I did get some much needed plasticware. My Mother got me some more cow related decor for my kitchen. My kitchen is done in cows, pigs and chickens. My living room in done in horses. And my son's room is done in Dragons. So, we say that his room is done in dragons and the rest of the house is done in things they eat.

I was able to finish all of the Christmas presents for my family. Everybody liked their presents. By the time I finished my Dad's socks my hands felt like they were falling off. So - once again I am telling myself that I won't wait until the last minute to start on Christmas presents this next year.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Good advise Tryskal, I tell myself that every year too but I don't tend to knit in the summer. I bet that is part of the problem right there. 

Well, I finished the Cobblestone sweater for my son and it looks so good on him. I'll take pictures when it comes pout of the wash. I finished sewing in ends yesterday just as they were ready to leave but I wanted to wash it before I gave to to him. I'm going down to the Cities for a training in a few weeks so I'll take it to him then.

I hope all of you in the path of all the various storms are doing well. I worry about our people in the flooding areas. Please check in and let us kow how you are. Maybe I'll begin a new thread for storm check in.

Today I'm cleaning up from after the holidays, mostly dishes. Then I am going to use my drum carder now that is has been worked on by the BF and supposed to run more smoothly. I'll report back.

Happy fibering everyone!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Flooding all around us, but we're dry, thanks to a newly cleaned out drainage ditch. Power outages over the weekend (due to high winds), but not us.

Prayers and thoughts for those affected are appreciated. Michigan is hurting so badly already, that to have a flooded house is almost more than can be borne...


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Lona, my dad spent his entire professional career working in flood control on the Lower Mississippi River and I know what moving water can do. Hope that ditch stays clear and the water goes down quickly. 

We spent the weekend reorganizing our basement. I found a box that had some angora wool in it from a bunny I kept for a friend almost a year. Unfortunately, the moths and mice enjoyed it far more than I ever will be able to. I am going to take it to the shop and put on a mask to see if any is salvagable before I throw it away. Stupid, stupid, stupid!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Yep I'm flaky as usual. I just now posted the new FAC for 2009. Here is the link so please post there for now http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?p=3537758#post3537758


----------

